
Researchers Identify Brain Training Exercise Linked to Dementia Prevention - dpflan
http://news.medicine.iu.edu/releases/2017/11/brain-exercise-dementia-prevention.shtml
======
enkiv2
Interesting. Reading the headline, I expected it to be about dual n-back
(which is, as far as I'm aware, the only brain training game that seems to
have strong experimental evidence for having an affect on general cognition);
instead, the game described is a rapid focus-switching task! (Not only that,
but one that's similar to playing a first person shooter.)

